# unindentured requirments



## unindentured360 (Jul 3, 2013)

I recently got the call to join the local 6 as an unindentured. I'm in the process of getting my driver's license squared away and dmv said it could take up to 10 business days before I'm good to go. I go in for orientation next week tho and I'm wondering if this will be a deal breaker or because I'm not indentured i will be able to start working?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Shouldn't be an problem. After 2000 ojt hours and completion of 1st year you will be indentured.


----------



## unindentured360 (Jul 3, 2013)

My question is will they allow me to start without a license in hand as an unindentured if i don't receive it by the first day of work?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

unindentured360 said:


> My question is will they allow me to start without a license in hand as an unindentured if i don't receive it by the first day of work?


Maybe. I wouldnt sweat it. Talk your way thru it


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

More than likely it will not be an issue if you can get to work on time and sober.

( when I first got in the business, I was told if you can make it to work every day, on time and sober, you could make a career out of it ).


----------



## unindentured360 (Jul 3, 2013)

ya i"m hoping they'll share your views on the matter. My timing couldn't be worse with the subway systems here just going on strike keeping the issue of why you need a license fresh in their minds


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

How far out of SF do you live? Shouldn't be an issue with the bus system, cabs, and a good ole bicycle!:thumbsup:

BART should be up and running soon anyway. Traffic sucked this week.


----------



## unindentured360 (Jul 3, 2013)

Concord. They were saying it was about a 3 hour commute Monday and Tuesday but it sounds like union talks are starting to make some real progress finally. As it stands tho I plan on taking one of those free buses out of walnut creek your talking about if it isn't resolved by then


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

You should just move to the city, great commute then! :laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Shouldn't be an problem. After 2000 ojt hours and completion of 1st year you will be indentured.


I believe they are taking him in as a CW/CE, not a first year apprentice, who is indentured at the start of the first year.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> I believe they are taking him in as a CW/CE, not a first year apprentice, who is indentured at the start of the first year.


Not in my local. You don't become indentured until completion of 1st year and 2000 hrs.


----------



## unindentured360 (Jul 3, 2013)

Update; The license turned out not to be an issue because im not indentured for a year at which time it will be required


----------

